# Weekend Vacation - To take kitten or not?!



## Adrenalinegrl0528 (Dec 13, 2011)

So.... we have a Kitten (a little over 4 months old) who just loves to be around people. Hes VERY social, and isnt scared of hardly anything. It breaks my heart every morning when I need to leave for work.

I have been going back and forth on whether or not to take him on our weekend getaways to our camp. Its about a 2 hour drive. So far, hes pretty good in the carrier - he "talks" for a couple minutes or so but then gets comfty and calms down. As far as the camp goes, it would be cat safe after we vacuumed. We go up approx every other weekend during the winter and would love to be able to bring him... but I also dont want to upset him. What is everyones thoughts/opinions on this?! Please Help!!! 

Heres a pictures of him - his name is Tugger and we adopted him from a local adoption agency!


----------



## Buggzter (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd do a practice run of a longer drive - significantly longer than he's used to, tho not a 2 hour one or anything. If he's OK with that, he'd likely be ok with a longer drive... I know many people like to take pets with them on vacations, and I don't see why it would be a problem as long as he's OK with the time in the carrier. 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

If it's a regular thing I would take mine. Getting him used to it now while he's young is a good idea, imo.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

depends on the cat, I grew up with a cat that went tent camping with us,,


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

I say take him  we have threee we take when we leave town - 4 hour drive to my folks place. 

2 things that have worked really well for me depending on the kitty:
when I had wee kittens I put them in a wire dog crate with litterbox for the trip, this was also a great 'safe zone' that was familar and cozy when i brought it inside and threw a towel over it to make a cave...

harness & leash - 2 of our 3 cats travel with a harness and leash so they can come out for holding and cuddles safely in the car - the youngest isn't there yet but the older two will spend the majority of the ride on laps getting cuddles.

We do look a bit ridiculous at times: Mom, Dad, 2 teenagers,3 cats - and it's the cats who seem to have the most stuff - packed into the minivan - lol sounds like a saturday night live skit but it works for us.

So a definite vote for take him with you


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I agree...take him with you. The sooner kitty gets used to travel in the car and being in strange places the better, especially if this is a regular thing you do. Most cats develop a fear of car drives, because the only time they go in a car is to the vet, and most cats don't like needle pricks. BTW, he is absolutely adorable....love his expression and those big ears.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Holy crap, Tugger is CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My only fear would be him getting loose and being away from home. It's not like you could look for him for a few days or hope he would come home. But that's just me, that's where my mind goes - worrying over things that probably would never happen.

On the other hand, since it sounds like you go pretty often, now would be the time to get him used to it. And since it's a cabin, if you're careful watching for door dashing.....


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

I agree, take him. Now, when he is still young is the time to get him used to traveling. I sometimes see people who have cats that travel with them like dogs, they go everywhere! I think it's cool, but none if mine are interested lol


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

hmm, i don't have much experience with a two hour drive. But, like everyone says here, I'm pretty sure it would be fine.
I take mine every other week on a half hour drive to my mothers. She has a big garden where they play, which sadly, i don't have. Keep him in the carrier. A loose cat in a car is not great. Plus, they can freak out and they feel much safer in the carrier.


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

kitty will be fine during a two hour drive!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

My parents live about 2 hours away, and I've done the drive quite a few times with my cats. Muffs is a dream in the car, so she's not a problem. Abby HATES the car and she "sings" for about the first half hour, but then she realizes her singing isn't getting her anywhere, so she just goes to sleep. :smile:

If Tugger only talks for a few minutes and then settles down in a car, I'm sure you'll be fine on a longer drive. Chances are he'll just sleep.

So, I wouldn't worry about the drive. Like Marie, I'd be more concerned about how cat-safe the camp is...but if you think it's safe, then take him with you.


----------

